# Centurion Bank Hol Mon pm



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

Apologies for the short notice again but if anyone fancies a round at my place tomorrow afternoon (after 1pm) let me know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			Apologies for the short notice again but if anyone fancies a round at my place tomorrow afternoon (after 1pm) let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in mate :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2015)

already got a game tomorrow  have fun guys


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm in mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Phil.... Room for another if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

Yes please Rick, been waiting for a time I can make


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Yes please Rick, been waiting for a time I can make 

Click to expand...

Cool... Nice one Simon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Rubbish - sorry Rick just been reminded that I'm looking after my nephew tomorrow


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rubbish - sorry Rick just been reminded that I'm looking after my nephew tomorrow 

Click to expand...

No worries mate.... So far Simon and me... Still room


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

Rick I'm going to try and get there for 12 ish and have a snack before we tee off. See you tomorrow


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Rick I'm going to try and get there for 12 ish and have a snack before we tee off. See you tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Ok mate....I might not be able to get there until 1 but grab some food and go hit some balls.......I'll let them know to expect you......I'll text you the entry code


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

Only 55 mins from me and I'm free.

Dare I ask how much it is?


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Only 55 mins from me and I'm free.

Dare I ask how much it is?
		
Click to expand...

Pm on its way...


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			Pm on its way...
		
Click to expand...

I was afraid of that...


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			I was afraid of that...
		
Click to expand...

It's good news! :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

See you guys tomorrow 

I am really looking forward to this! 

Be good to catch up PaperBoy! (forgive me for forgetting your off forum name, its been a while!)

EDIT: I just read above...


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			See you guys tomorrow 

I am really looking forward to this! 

Be good to catch up PaperBoy! (forgive me for forgetting your off forum name, its been a while!)
		
Click to expand...

Haha no worries Tom


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Haha no worries Tom 

Click to expand...

It's James right? Arthur? Reuben?


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			It's James right? Arthur? Reuben?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, your find out tomorrow :ears:


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Lol, your find out tomorrow :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I can remember our round at Royal, almost shot for shot! Especially the halfway hut. Boy was that day a scorcher!


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			I can remember our round at Royal, almost shot for shot! Especially the halfway hut. Boy was that day a scorcher!
		
Click to expand...

I've completely blocked out my golf from that day, company etc was good


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2015)

Damn again, on Friday I put my name down for a bogey comp tomorrow for want of anything better to do.

As much as I'd like to, I don't think it would be fair to pull out this late in the day.


----------



## philly169 (May 24, 2015)

Dang....


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I've completely blocked out my golf from that day, company etc was good 

Click to expand...

I think we both got sunburnt a little IIRC... It was not that bad, I can't remember who won tbh.



philly169 said:



			Dang....
		
Click to expand...

Its a bit for for you to travel isn't it Phil? How's the course btw?


----------



## peterlav (May 25, 2015)

Enjoy lads, you'll love it


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 25, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Enjoy lads, you'll love it
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! We will.

Hope fully I will bring a game...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2015)

You will have a blast, the course is fantastic a real gem where good shots are rewarded and bad ones punished,
Rick is a perfect host, he always gets the first 3 rounds in  

 can you beat my 3 birdies when I played there with Rick, Murph & Capt Ron? ( forget about the 7 blobs ok
Enjoy


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2015)

Lol Phil I don't make that many birdies at my own course &#128549;

Just about to leave, fingers crossed the M3, M25 and M1 are behaving this morning!!!


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2015)

Not much sun, but more importantly, no rain!! And only a light breeze...perfect birdie scoring chances.....if you don't get more than Phil did I'd be amazed....


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 25, 2015)

Im heading off now, cyas soon all!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 25, 2015)

What a day out! Greens were superb, surrounds and fairway immaculate. Company made the day as usual, thanks Rick and Simon, mostly for your help finding my balls!


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			What a day out! Greens were superb, surrounds and fairway immaculate. Company made the day as usual, thanks Rick and Simon, mostly for your help finding my balls!
		
Click to expand...

So pleased you enjoyed it Tom, really enjoyed your and Simon's company....you're welcome back anytime....some good golf in there mate.....a bit more belief in your ability and you'll get that handicap down no problem...... :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2015)

Thanks to Rick and Tom, for the company. Loved the course, look forward to seeing how it matures over the years.

Sorry Phil no birdies but had 4 good chances. The par 3's beat me up big style, played them in 6 over par. Then played the Par 5's poorly as got a lot of layup's badly wrong.

Will play it better next time. Well done to Rick for pipping us both by a point


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks to Rick and Tom, for the company. Loved the course, look forward to seeing how it matures over the years.

Sorry Phil no birdies but had 4 good chances. The par 3's beat me up big style, played them in 6 over par. Then played the Par 5's poorly as got a lot of layup's badly wrong.

Will play it better next time. Well done to Rick for pipping us both by a point 

Click to expand...

Cheers Simon, great company...my eagle on 6 was the decider! Good finish from you on the last hole meaning I had to hole that nervy 2 footer....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Cheers Simon, great company...my eagle on 6 was the decider! Good finish from you on the last hole meaning I had to hole that nervy 2 footer....
		
Click to expand...

Here we go , prepare for "when I got my Eagle" tales  

Nice one Rick, go on talk us through it  was it as good as Fleetwoods? &#128526;


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Here we go , prepare for "when I got my Eagle" tales  

Nice one Rick, go on talk us through it  was it as good as Fleetwoods? &#55357;&#56846;
		
Click to expand...

It was pretty reasonable, Driver, hybrid. Although with his hybrid he was worried as he'd pulled it a bit


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			It was pretty reasonable, Driver, hybrid. Although with his hybrid he was worried as he'd pulled it a bit 

Click to expand...

Never in doubt..


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2015)

Put the round onto Game Golf, just a shame that you can't see the proper layout for the course. I hit a lot of FIR, but didn't make the most of that


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 26, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I hit a lot of FIR, but didn't make the most of that 

Click to expand...

Where were these fairways?


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			...

Will play it better next time. Well done to Rick for pipping us both by a point 

Click to expand...

That seems familiar!! :rofl: 

Ever the gentlemanly, but competitive, host!


----------

